# إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لاسرة الإدارة ‏



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2011)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ  الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ  جَمِيعِكُم


يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام مجموعة  مشرفين جديدة لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة و الأخوات مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و تميزهم في منتدى الكنيسة. نأمل من هذه الخطوة ان تكون يد العون في  الرقُي و الحفاظ على المنتدى بأفضل صورة ممكنة مُقدمة للمستخدم المسيحي.


الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:


الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
الأخت +Roka_Jesus+  على *سير القديسين*
الأخ النهيسى  على *الصور المسيحية*
الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*
الأخ Critic على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
نصلي ان يستخدمهم الرب لمجد إسمه و ان يكونوا سبب بركة لكثيرين. فليبارك الرب هذه الخطوة و ليبارك منتدانا ليكون شمعة و منارة و خيمة لكل محتاج.

منتدى الكنيسة في توسع مستمر، مما يعني حاجتنا المستمرة لمشرفين جدد يساعدونا في الإشراف و الحفاظ على المنتدى. فنحن على دوام البحث عن مشرفين مميزين للأقسام المناسبة. فهذه كلمة تشجيع لكل من له رغبة في الإنضمام للإشراف، بأن هناك فرصة كبيرة لك في المستقبل القريب، ما دام هدفك هو المساعدة و الرقي بالمنتدى.

لتكن بركة الرب على الجميع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
مجموعة جميلة خالص كلها
ربنا معاكم ويوفقكم
ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتهم
​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبروك ليكم الاشراف جميعا*
* تستاهلوا*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## اليعازر (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبروك لكم جميعاً

كلكم كفاءة


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف الف الف مبرووووووووك
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكوا ​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بهم جميعا


----------



## SALVATION (23 فبراير 2011)

_ياربى هو احنا خلصين من روكا وروزى تحت هيجولنا فوق فى الاشراف هههههههههههه_​
_-----------------------_

الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*​
الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*​
الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*​
الأخ Critic على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*​
_الف الف مبرووووووووك_
_بجد مبسوط جداا بيكم ومش هقولكم الكلمة المعتادة انكم تستحقوا الاشراف وبجدارة لكن هقولكم اننا كلنا بجد مخترنكم ومفوفقين عليكم علشان تساعدونا فى الخدمة لانكم فعلا قدها وقدود_
_يسوع يقويكم_​ ​


----------



## Rosetta (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبرووووووك الاشراف ليكم 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم اكثر و اكثر لمجد اسم المسيح ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسي كتييييييييييييير يا روك علي ثقتك
* *وربنا يقدرني واكون اد المسئولية
* *وميرسي لكل الناس علي شعوركم
ومبرووووووووووك لكل اخواتي
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _ياربى هو احنا خلصين من روكا وروزى تحت هيجولنا فوق فى الاشراف هههههههههههه_​
> _-----------------------_
> 
> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
> ...


*في حاجة يا كوووووووووووووووووتش:act19:*
*يعني لو حابب تقول حاجة قولها يعني:boxing:*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (23 فبراير 2011)

ألف مبروك عليكم أخوتي الاحباء بالرب الخدمة الجديدة لرب المجد

صليب أكبر ألقي على عاتقكم

يقول المبارك اسمه الى الدهر:

من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيماً فليكم لكم خادماً

لتكن خدمتكم بتواضع ومحبة كما فعل إلهنا الحي المتجسد

ليبارك الرب عمل يديكم ويثمر في خدمتكم لخلاص نفوس كثيرة...

ألف مبروك أحبائي بالرب...


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

ميررررررسي جدا يا روك 

ربنا يعوض تعبكم دايما

وفي تقدم مستمر


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _ياربى هو احنا خلصين من روكا وروزى تحت هيجولنا فوق فى الاشراف هههههههههههه_​
> 
> 
> _-----------------------_
> ...


 

ههههههههههه ربنا يسامحك يا توني

ده انا غلبانه حتي ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي اوي ليكم يا ارق اخوات

والف مبروك للاصحابي المشرفين

ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم​


----------



## fauzi (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروك لكم 
الاشراف مسؤولية كبيرة
الرب يعينكم ويقويكم


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (23 فبراير 2011)

_ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أكثر فأكثر
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## besm alslib (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف مليوووووون مبروووك على الاشراف 

وبجد انتم جديرين فيها وبتستاهلوها فعلا
*​
*



*​


----------



## just member (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروك مبروك والف مبروك الكم
ربنا يجعلكم سبب بركة  ويقدمكم ديما بالخير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك يا اجمل اعضاء​
الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
الف الف مبروك يا ماما مونيكا ربنا يعينك عالخدمه​
الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*​
مبروك يا خالتي​
الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*​
الف مبروك يا استاذنا​
الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*​

الف الف مبروك يا استاذه نصه 
شفتي بحترم المشرفين ازاي 
استاذه هههههههههه
الف مبروك​
الأخ Critic على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*​
الف مبروك يا ماو وربنا يقويك علي الاخوه اللي قسمك​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووووك الاشراف

بجد تستاهلوا 

ربنا يوفقكوا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

بكده متهيالي ناقص قسم البرامج مفيش عليه مشرف​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروك للجميع ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه .


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2011)

*كل الاسماء حدث ولاحرج
اختيار متميز كالعادة من الادارة
مبروك ونشوف همتكم بقى

*


----------



## انريكي (23 فبراير 2011)

الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
الف الف مبروك يا غالية

الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*
الف مبروك يا روكا وتستاهلي اكثر من كده 

الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*
الف مليمون مبروك يا استاذي الغالي

الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*
هههههههه الف الف مليون مبروك يا بنتي الوحيده بجد تستاهلي اكثر من كدة 

الأخ Critic على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
الف الف مبروك اخي الغالي 



الرب يباركم جميعا


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

ك


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
كلهم عسولين ويستحقوا الاشراف

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 فبراير 2011)

*الففففففففف مبروووووووك للكل
ربنا يخميو ويبارك حيتكوو​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> _ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف
> مــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> _​



*ميرسي الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر وعقبالك*​


ABOTARBO قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم أكثر فأكثر
> آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> *​


*ميرسي استاذي وعقبالك*​


besm alslib قال:


> *الف مليوووووون مبروووك على الاشراف
> 
> وبجد انتم جديرين فيها وبتستاهلوها فعلا
> *​
> ...


*وااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*تصميم اكتر من رائع يا فنانة*
*ميرسي ليكي بجد*
*وعقبالك*​


just member قال:


> مبروك مبروك والف مبروك الكم
> ربنا يجعلكم سبب بركة  ويقدمكم ديما بالخير


*ميرسي جوجو الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الف مبروك يا اجمل اعضاء​
> 
> 
> الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*​
> مبروك يا خالتي​


*ميرسي يا فناااااااااااان*
*وعقبالك كده قريب :t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبروووووووووووووك الاشراف
> 
> بجد تستاهلوا
> 
> ربنا يوفقكوا


*ميرسي يا تاسوني*
*الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*
*وعقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> مبروك للجميع ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه .


*ميرسي ابن الملك الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *كل الاسماء حدث ولاحرج
> اختيار متميز كالعادة من الادارة
> مبروك ونشوف همتكم بقى
> 
> *


*ميرسي جرجس*
*وعقبالك :t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*
> الف مبروك يا روكا وتستاهلي اكثر من كده
> 
> 
> الرب يباركم جميعا


*ميرسي انريكي علي كلامك*
*ربنا يخليك وعقبالك انت كمان:flowers:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ...


*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي يا مولكا وعقبالك:flowers:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووووووك
> كلهم عسولين ويستحقوا الاشراف
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*وعقبالك كده قريب30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *الففففففففف مبروووووووك للكل
> ربنا يخميو ويبارك حيتكوو​*


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*وعقبالك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي يا فناااااااااااان*
> *وعقبالك كده قريب :t30:*​



تاني انتي 
ما قولنا ابعدي عني يا بنتي وخليكي في حالك

علي العموم العفش​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:
> 
> 
> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
> ...



*مبروك للجميع ولستخدمهم الرب لأجل مجد أسمه*​​​


----------



## أَمَة (23 فبراير 2011)

الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*
الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*
الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*
الأخ Critic على *منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
الف مبروك لكم جميعا. كل واحد منكم مستحق وجدير.... الرب يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم ويكون لم مساهمة بناءة في نمو المنتدى لخصلاص نفوس كثيرة,


----------



## bashaeran (23 فبراير 2011)

الف الف مبروك يا اطيب ثمار المنتدى وشكرا للرب و لزعيم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> تاني انتي
> ما قولنا ابعدي عني يا بنتي وخليكي في حالك
> 
> علي العموم العفش​


*هههههه اه انا تاني*
*نو براحتي بقا*
*عليك:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مبروك للجميع ولستخدمهم الرب لأجل مجد أسمه*​


*ميرسي لحضرتك الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

أمة قال:


> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
> الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*
> الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*
> الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*
> ...


*ميرسي لحضرتك*
*الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## legendary man (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووك يا جماعه الف مبروك 

وتهنئه خاصه للزميل critic


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> الف الف مبروك يا اطيب ثمار المنتدى وشكرا للرب و لزعيم


*ميرسي ليكي*
*الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

legendary man قال:


> مبروووووووووووك يا جماعه الف مبروك
> 
> وتهنئه خاصه للزميل critic


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2011)

مبرووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووك


----------



## bashaeran (23 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي ليكي*
> 
> *الله يبارك فيكي*​


 شكرا لك انا مذكر ؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> مبرووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووك


*الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> شكرا لك انا مذكر ؟


*انا اسفة سوري معلش بعتذر*
*ميرسي يا فندم*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> الف مبروك​


*ميرسي كوكو الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## vetaa (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووك
نورتوا بالاصفر
ويارب تتوفقوا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم كلكم 

ربنا يخليكم يارب


----------



## bob (23 فبراير 2011)

*100000000000 مبرووك للمشرفين الجدد 
و الرب يبارك خدمتهم*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووك
> نورتوا بالاصفر
> ويارب تتوفقوا
> *​


*الله يبارك فيكي يا بلدياتي30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *100000000000 مبرووك للمشرفين الجدد
> و الرب يبارك خدمتهم*


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 فبراير 2011)

*انا عايزه ابقي مشرفه منتدي الاسئله او المنتدي العام الي الاشراف فيه غايب خالص ههههههههههه

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع و ربنا يعوضكم علي تعبكم و خدمتكم

سلام​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبروك للجمييييع
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف الف مبرووووووووك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الراااائعة*

*

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *انا عايزه ابقي مشرفه منتدي الاسئله او المنتدي العام الي الاشراف فيه غايب خالص ههههههههههه
> 
> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للجميع و ربنا يعوضكم علي تعبكم و خدمتكم
> 
> سلام​*


*ميرسي ليكي الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 فبراير 2011)

*مبروك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> الف مبروك


*الله يبارك فيكي وعقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مبروك للجمييييع
> *​


*ميرسي مارو وعقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> *الف الف مبرووووووووك*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الراااائعة*
> 
> *
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر وعقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مبروك*


*ميرسي وعقبالك*​


----------



## Critic (23 فبراير 2011)

*انا بشكر كل اخواتى و اساتذتى و احبائى اللى هنونى على ذوقهم و محبتهم*
*ربنا يخليكوا ليا*
*و شكر خاص للاخ الغالى ليجندرى مان على محبته و ذوقه كونه الاخ المسلم الوحيد اللى هنأنى*


----------



## happy angel (23 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

  الأخت مونيكا 57 على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام

  حبيبتىRoka_Jesus على سير القديسين


 الأخ العزيز النهيسى على الصور المسيحية

حبيبتى روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام


 Critic على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (23 فبراير 2011)

الف  مبرووووووووك  

مجموعة جميلة وتستحق الاشراف 

ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 فبراير 2011)

الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووك على الترقية

ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس

ويعوضكم على خدمتكم وتعبكم ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> الأخت مونيكا 57 على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام
> ...


*ميرسي مامتي الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> الف  مبرووووووووك
> 
> مجموعة جميلة وتستحق الاشراف
> 
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم ​


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووك على الترقية
> 
> ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس
> 
> ويعوضكم على خدمتكم وتعبكم ​


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*​


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2011)

الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يبارك فى ثمارها 30 و 60 و 100 
ربنا يقويكم و يحافظ عليكم و تكونوا سبب بركة للكل ​


----------



## مريم12 (23 فبراير 2011)

*




*


*الف مبرووووووووووووووووك يا جماعة الاشراف*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تستاهلوها بجد*​


----------



## نونوس14 (23 فبراير 2011)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يبارك فى ثمارها 30 و 60 و 100
> ربنا يقويكم و يحافظ عليكم و تكونوا سبب بركة للكل ​


*ميرسي زوزا عقبالك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا قمر عقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 فبراير 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


>


*ميرسي يا قمر عقبالك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2011)

الف الف مبروك اخواتي الاعزاء 
تستحقوها عن جدارة 
الحقيقة مجموعة مختارة بعناية 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويجعلها تاتي بثلاثين وستون ومائة 
نورتو فريق اشراف منتديات الكنيسة ​


----------



## قمر الشام (23 فبراير 2011)

*سلام ونعمة..*

* ألف مبرووووك..*

*وأنا أيضاً نفسي أن أصبح مشرفة فما العمل لأنال شرف الخدمة في هذا المنتدى المبارك..*

*والله نفسي بذلك.. *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة​


----------



## mero_engel (23 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووك للجميع
الكل يستحق الاشراف
ربنا يقويكم في خدمتكم الجديده


----------



## antonius (24 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يبارك ويزيد 
الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
واشكرهم على خدمتهم واتمنى ان يعطيهم الرب القوة للاستمرار برفع اسم المنتدى للكرازة بالبشارة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 فبراير 2011)

*مبروووووووووووووك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

*سلام تربيع لكل المشرفين ... وعقبال الفرحة الكبرى *


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 فبراير 2011)

الف الف الف مبروك ليكم كلكم على الاشراف

وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم


----------



## سور (24 فبراير 2011)

الف الف الف مبروووووك ليكم كلكم
بجد اختيار موفق جدا 
كلنا لمسنا محبتكم وغيرتكم ومجهودكم الكبير  فى الخدمة
الرب يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه ولتنمية خدمته​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2011)

قمر الشام قال:


> *سلام ونعمة..*
> 
> * ألف مبرووووك..*
> 
> ...



*لسه الطريق طووووويل قدامك فمتستعجليش يا قمرر :t31:*


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2011)




----------



## totty (24 فبراير 2011)

*مبرووووووووك ليكوا كلكوا

ربنا معاكوا ويقويكوا ويساعدكم على خدمتكم الجديدة​*​


----------



## twety (24 فبراير 2011)

> الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:
> 
> 
> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
> ...



*الف الف مليووووون مبروك
نورتوا اسرة الاشراف
ربنا يساعدكوا ويسندكوا فى خدمتكوا الجديدة

شدوا حيلكوا يا ابطاااااال هههههههه
*


----------



## ارووجة (24 فبراير 2011)

الف مبرووووووووووووووك ^_^
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويساعدكم في خدمتكم الجديده
لمجد اسمه القدوس
امين

​


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لتهنئتكم جميعا أحبائى
ومبروك لأحبائى

    * الأخت مونيكا 57 على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام
    * الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على سير القديسين
    * الأخت روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام
    * الأخ Critic على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي بجد ليكم اخواتي كل واحد باسمه وكل واحدة باسمها*
*وعقبالكم كلكم*​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 فبراير 2011)

الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووك على الترقية

ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس

ويعوضكم على خدمتكم وتعبكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبرووك ليكم كلكم
الف مبرووك لممتي مونيكا
الف مبرووك لاستاذي الغالي النهيسي
الف مبرووك للجميل كريتيك
الف مبرووك للكتكوته الجميله روزي
الف مبرووك للهاديه الجميله رووكا​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي خالص ليكم علي التهاني الجميلة دي

ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

ميرررررررررررسي ليكم بجد
وعقبال كل الاخضر ده يبقا اصفر ههههه
وعقبالي انا الاحمر علطول احم ههههههههه
ربنا يخليكم


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

مبررررررررررررررروك يااا روزى على الترقية


----------



## MAJI (25 فبراير 2011)

الف مبروك لمشرفينا الجدد
الرب يبارك خدمتكم 
ويرتقي المنتدى بكم اكثر واكثر


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 فبراير 2011)

*مبروووووووووك الاشراف ليكم
ربنا يبارك  خدمتهم*​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

*​*الأخت مونيكا 57 على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام 
الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على سير القديسين 
الأخ النهيسى على الصور المسيحية 
الأخت روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام 
الأخ Critic على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي 


*الف الف
مليووووووووووووووووووووووون
مبرررررررررررررررررررررروك
ع الترقيه
وربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس
وتاتى بثمر 30 و60 و100
امييييييييييييييييييييييين​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم كلكم

عقبالكم يارب​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

treaz قال:


> مبررررررررررررررروك يااا روزى على الترقية


*والباقي ياختي مش مبروك:bomb:*
*هفجرررررررررررك يا تريزا:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي لكل الناس وعقبالكم*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

*
يُسعدنا الإعلان عن إنضمام مجموعة مشرفين جديدة لأسرة الإدارة في منتديات الكنيسة. الأخوة و الأخوات مشهود لهم بنشاطهم و تميزهم في منتدى الكنيسة. نأمل من هذه الخطوة ان تكون يد العون في الرقُي و الحفاظ على المنتدى بأفضل صورة ممكنة مُقدمة للمستخدم المسيحي.


الأخوة الأحبة الذي إنضموا إلينا هم:

الأخت "مونيكا 57على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام 
الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على سير القديسين 
الأخ النهيسى على الصور المسيحية 
الأخت روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام 
الأخ Critic على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي 
نصلي ان يستخدمهم الرب لمجد إسمه و ان يكونوا سبب بركة لكثيرين. فليبارك الرب هذه الخطوة و ليبارك منتدانا ليكون شمعة و منارة و خيمة لكل محتاج.​






ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسي كتييييييييييييير يا روك علي ثقتك
وربنا يقدرني واكون اد المسئولية
وميرسي للجميع علي شعوركم
ومبرووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> _ياربى هو احنا خلصين من روكا وروزى تحت هيجولنا فوق فى الاشراف هههههههههههه_​
> _-----------------------_
> 
> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
> ...



*مشكور أخى لمحبتك 
والرب يقوينا ونكون جديرين بالمسؤلية​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

الياس السرياني قال:


> ألف مبروك عليكم أخوتي الاحباء بالرب الخدمة الجديدة لرب المجد
> 
> صليب أكبر ألقي على عاتقكم
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك
وميرسى على النصيحة القيمة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Twin (25 فبراير 2011)

*مبروك يا أحبة .... كل واحد بأسمه وبصفته الشخصية *

*وبيكوا أتقدمنا خطوة جديدة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *الف مليوووووون مبروووك على الاشراف
> 
> وبجد انتم جديرين فيها وبتستاهلوها فعلا
> *​
> ...



*الله يبارك فيكى

وميرسى حبيبتى لتعبك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مبروك مبروك والف مبروك الكم
> ربنا يجعلكم سبب بركة  ويقدمكم ديما بالخير




*ربنا يبارك فيك
أشكرك إبنى الحبيب​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> مبروووووووووووووك الاشراف
> 
> بجد تستاهلوا
> 
> ربنا يوفقكوا



*ميرسى كوينا حبيبتى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

grges monir قال:


> *كل الاسماء حدث ولاحرج
> اختيار متميز كالعادة من الادارة
> مبروك ونشوف همتكم بقى
> 
> *




*ميرسى ياجرجس​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
> الف الف مبروك يا غالية
> 
> الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك  أخى العزيز​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> مبروك للجميع ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه .



*الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووك
> نورتوا بالاصفر
> ويارب تتوفقوا
> *​



*الله يبارك فيكى  ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*​



*الله يبارك فيك    ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

bob قال:


> *100000000000 مبرووك للمشرفين الجدد
> و الرب يبارك خدمتهم*



*الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *الف مبرووووووووووووووووووك الاشراف
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> الأخت مونيكا 57 على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام
> ...





*الله يبارك فيكى ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> الف  مبرووووووووك
> 
> مجموعة جميلة وتستحق الاشراف
> 
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم ​



*الله يبارك فيكى وعقبالك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووك على الترقية
> 
> ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمة القدوس
> 
> ويعوضكم على خدمتكم وتعبكم ​



*ميرسى فراشة حبيبتى
وعقبال مكاريوس ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

zezza قال:


> الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يبارك فى ثمارها 30 و 60 و 100
> ربنا يقويكم و يحافظ عليكم و تكونوا سبب بركة للكل ​



*الله يبارك فيك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الله يبارك فيكى  وعقبالك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


>



*الله يبارك فيكى  وعقبالك ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> الف الف مبروك اخواتي الاعزاء
> تستحقوها عن جدارة
> الحقيقة مجموعة مختارة بعناية
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويجعلها تاتي بثلاثين وستون ومائة
> نورتو فريق اشراف منتديات الكنيسة ​



*ميرسى حبيبتى وعقبالك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> مبروووووووووووك للجميع
> الكل يستحق الاشراف
> ربنا يقويكم في خدمتكم الجديده



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمحبتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

antonius قال:


> ربنا يبارك ويزيد
> الف مبروك لكل المشرفين الجدد
> واشكرهم على خدمتهم واتمنى ان يعطيهم الرب القوة للاستمرار برفع اسم المنتدى للكرازة بالبشارة



*ميرسى لمحبتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مبروووووووووووووك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​



*ميرسى حبيبتى ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الف الف الف مبروك ليكم كلكم على الاشراف
> 
> وربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم



*ميرسى لمحبتك فادى وعقبالك​*


----------



## ponponayah (26 فبراير 2011)

*
    * الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على سير القديسين
    * الأخ النهيسى على الصور المسيحية
    * الأخت روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام
    * الأخ Critic على منتدى الحوار الإسلامي

الف مبروووووك وعقبال باقي علبة الالوان 
ربنا يستخدمكم لمجد اسمه

  * الأخت مونيكا 57 على المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام
مااااااااااامتي الف الف مبرووووووك بجد فرحتلك اوى اوى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه​​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مبروك يا أحبة .... كل واحد بأسمه وبصفته الشخصية *
> 
> *وبيكوا أتقدمنا خطوة جديدة*​


*ميرسي توين ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> * الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على سير القديسين
> * الأخ النهيسى على الصور المسيحية
> * الأخت روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام
> ...


*ميرسي يا حبي ربنا يخليكي:love45:* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*ميررررررررررررسي لكل واحد باسمه*​


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2011)

> الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
> الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*​
> الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*​
> الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*​
> ...


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى انكم تفيدوا المنتدى وتفيدوا الاعضاء وربنا يعينكم على الخدمة التقيلة دى


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ميرسي ليكم 

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## bilseka (27 فبراير 2011)

الف الف مبروك 
فعلا مجموعة جميلة نشيطة ربنا يقويكم لخدمة منتدانا العظيم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*ميررررررررررررررررررررررسي لكل الاعضاء*
*وعقباااااااااااااااااااالكم*​


----------



## max mike (28 فبراير 2011)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجداد
ربنا يباركهم ويجعلهم سبب منفعة للمنتدى​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

bilseka قال:


> الف الف مبروك
> فعلا مجموعة جميلة نشيطة ربنا يقويكم لخدمة منتدانا العظيم


 

ميرسي اوي ليك

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجداد​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركهم ويجعلهم سبب منفعة للمنتدى*​


 
ربنا يخليك يا ميكي

عقبالك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

max mike قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك للمشرفين الجداد​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركهم ويجعلهم سبب منفعة للمنتدى*​


* ميرسي ماكس*
*وعقبالك:t23:*​


----------



## Nemo (28 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> [SIZE=4[LIST]
> [*]الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*
> [*]الأخت +Roka_Jesus+  على *سير القديسين*
> [*]الأخ النهيسى  على *الصور المسيحية*
> ...



ألف مبروووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد
وربنا يجعلهم سبب بركة لكل من فى المنتدى
ويقويكم ع اللى جااااااااااااى


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

الله يبارك فيكي يا حبيبتي

عقبالك يا قمر


----------



## Nemo (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يبارك فيكي يا حبيبتي
> 
> عقبالك يا قمر



ميرسى ميرسى يا حبى


----------



## dodo jojo (28 فبراير 2011)

*الف الف الف البف مبروك للمشرفين الجداد..وانشالله هيبقوا قدها وقدود..هههههههه..شكرا روك للخبر الجميل.*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ألف مبروووووووووووك لكل المشرفين الجدد
> وربنا يجعلهم سبب بركة لكل من فى المنتدى
> ويقويكم ع اللى جااااااااااااى


*ميرسي ياقمر الله يبارك فيكي*
*عقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الف الف الف البف مبروك للمشرفين الجداد..وانشالله هيبقوا قدها وقدود..هههههههه..شكرا روك للخبر الجميل.*


*الله يبارك فيك يا دودو*
*عقبالك*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروك تحيه جميلة من اعماق قلبى ربنا يستخدمكوا لمجد اسمه المبارك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *الف مبروك تحيه جميلة من اعماق قلبى ربنا يستخدمكوا لمجد اسمه المبارك*​


*ميرسي استاذي*
*وعقبالك *​


----------



## geegoo (3 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروك يا جماعة .....*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يثمر فيها ثلاثين و ستين و مائة ......*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

geegoo قال:


> *الف مبروك يا جماعة .....*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و يثمر فيها ثلاثين و ستين و مائة ......*
> ​


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## dodoz (4 مارس 2011)

_ 
الف الف مبروووووووك ليكوا 
بجد تستحقوها بجدارة
ربنا يكون معاكواا ويعينكم على المسئولية ديه
ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

dodoz قال:


> _
> الف الف مبروووووووك ليكوا
> بجد تستحقوها بجدارة
> ربنا يكون معاكواا ويعينكم على المسئولية ديه
> ويستخدمكم لمجد اسمه القدوس_​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*عقبالك كده قريب*​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروك*

*الرب يعينكم*

*+++*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف مبروك*
> 
> *الرب يعينكم*
> 
> *+++*​


*ميرسي امير علي تهئنتك*
*وعقبالك بالاصفريكا*​


----------



## Alcrusader (6 مارس 2011)

*مبروك للجميع *


----------



## بولا وديع (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا يبارك عملكم وتكونو سبب بركة لكثيرين 
لولولولولولولولولولولولوى مبرررررررررررررروك​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

الله يبارك فيكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم

ميرسي جدا


----------



## سامح ابن الملك (6 مارس 2011)

ليس اسم اخر تحت السماء قد اعطية بين الناس بة ينبغى ان نخلص


----------



## سامح ابن الملك (6 مارس 2011)

ياجماعة انا متزوج من سنتين ونص ومعند يش اطفال اتشفعت بالانباء كاراس وربنا استجاب نعمة السيد المسيح مع جميعنا


----------



## سامح ابن الملك (6 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة انا متزوج من سنتين ونص ومعنديش اطفال اتشفعت بالانبا كاراس وربنا استجاب نعمة السيد المسيح مع جميعنا:999:


----------



## ملاك حلمى عيس (7 مارس 2011)

انا بعرف اكتب قصيص جميلة اتمنى انى ابقى عضو بس ميشعارف ازاى  على العموم ربنا يوفقكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2011)

انت الآن عضو وانتظر الى ان تصبح مشاركاتك 60 وسيسمح لك بفتح مواضيع

ننتظر قصصك الجميلة بالتأكيد


قم بزيادة مشاركاتك الى 60 بالردود في الماوضيع كهذا


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2011)

الف الف مبروك  الاشراف 
  واختيار موفق من قِبل الادارة
وتستحقونه بكل جدارة
الرب يوفقكم في خدمتكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

Alcrusader قال:


> *مبروك للجميع *


*ميرسي ليك الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

بولا وديع قال:


> ربنا يبارك عملكم وتكونو سبب بركة لكثيرين
> لولولولولولولولولولولولوى مبرررررررررررررروك​


*ميرس ليك الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> الف الف مبروك  الاشراف
> واختيار موفق من قِبل الادارة
> وتستحقونه بكل جدارة
> الرب يوفقكم في خدمتكم​


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (11 مارس 2011)

لمجد اسم الرب
شكرا لخدمتكم لينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

مورا مارون قال:


> لمجد اسم الرب
> شكرا لخدمتكم لينا​


*ميرسي مورا وعقبالك*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (13 مارس 2011)

منوريين يامشرفنا العسل ربنا معاكم ويقويكم  على خدمتك ويبارك فيها وزغروتة عشانكم لولولوولولولوولولولوولولولولولوللوولولولولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## alkaldane (13 مارس 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتهم​


----------



## سامح ابن الملك (15 مارس 2011)

ربنا يباركم فيكم


----------



## سامح ابن الملك (15 مارس 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## شميران (16 مارس 2011)

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وربنة يوفققكم:new5:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> منوريين يامشرفنا العسل ربنا معاكم ويقويكم  على خدمتك ويبارك فيها وزغروتة عشانكم لولولوولولولوولولولوولولولولولوللوولولولولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللىىىىىىىىىى


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

alkaldane قال:


> الف مبروووووووووووووووك
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتهم​


*ميرسي وعقبالك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

سامح ابن الملك قال:


> ربنا يباركم فيكم


*ميرسي الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

شميران قال:


> *الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وربنة يوفققكم:new5:*


*الله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الف مبرووك ليكم كلكم
> الف مبرووك لممتي مونيكا
> الف مبرووك لاستاذي الغالي النهيسي
> الف مبرووك للجميل كريتيك
> ...



*أشكرك مايكل
عقبالك ابنى الغالى
وأشكر كل من هنئنا
وعقبالكم جميعا
الرب يفرح قلوبكم ابنائى واخوتى الاحباء​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

ponponayah قال:


> *
> * الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على سير القديسين
> * الأخ النهيسى على الصور المسيحية
> * الأخت روزي86 على المنتدى الترفيهي العام
> ...



*اشكرك بونبوناية حبيبتى  وعقبالك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

candy shop قال:


> > الأخت مونيكا 57 على *المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام*​
> > الأخت +Roka_Jesus+ على *سير القديسين*​
> > الأخ النهيسى على *الصور المسيحية*​
> > الأخت روزي86 على *المنتدى الترفيهي العام*​
> ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 مارس 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> الف الف مبروك  الاشراف
> واختيار موفق من قِبل الادارة
> وتستحقونه بكل جدارة
> الرب يوفقكم في خدمتكم​



*ميرسى اختى الحبيبة وعقبالك
وميرسى لكل من هنئنا
الرب يفرح قلوبكم جميعا​*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 أبريل 2011)

​ مبروك للاعضاء الجدد:smil6:


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 أبريل 2011)

انا اسمى كرستينا وسعيده جدا :new5:لانى هكون معاكم فى المنتدى الجميل ده وياريت انتو كمان تكونوا سعداء بوجودى معاكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> مبروك للاعضاء الجدد:smil6:


*الله يبارك فيكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> انا اسمى كرستينا وسعيده جدا :new5:لانى هكون معاكم فى المنتدى الجميل ده وياريت انتو كمان تكونوا سعداء بوجودى معاكم


*منورة المنتدي يا قمر*
*واكيد طبعا سعيدين بوجودك معانا*​


----------

